# Cobia on the Fly



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

I got the chance to fish with Capt. Billy on his Panga about two weeks ago. I finally got the chance to compile all of the video from the trip.

We were faced with 4 to 5 foot seas and rain all around us. Billy managed to put us on Cobia on the Fly Rod. It was super fun! That Panga of his handled the seas very well. I am quite impressed with the hull design of that boat.

I got my first Cobia on a fly rod. Too cool.

You can see video from the trip by clicking the link below.

Panga Charter with Capt. Billy Sandifer <---------------------------- CLICK HERE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Way to go Skippy...they present a worthy opponent especially on flyrods. Billy is a hoot and I know he enjoyed the day too. Having the boat all to yourself gave you a great chance to learn from one of the best. Did any of the fish make it to your grill?


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

Golden said:


> Way to go Skippy...they present a worthy opponent especially on flyrods. Billy is a hoot and I know he enjoyed the day too. Having the boat all to yourself gave you a great chance to learn from one of the best. Did any of the fish make it to your grill?


Billy is a big advocate of catch and release and therefore we released all but one fish. I kept one ling but I gave it to Billy and his wife to eat. I've still got snapper in the freezer from July that I need to get rid of. Most of the cobia were right around 30 to 35 inches in length and 4 that were 37 to 40 inches.

We were sightcasting to schools of 15 to 20 cobia at a time. It was killer fishing. There was a warm water rip where the cobia were hanging. Nothing else was going on all around us except for this one little spot.


----------



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

That is very cool, looks like a blast and those are some nice pics! If anyone hasn't seen the "legends of rod and reel" episode on Capt. Sandifer check it out. I've never met him but know a good friend of his and have heard he is a great angler with alot of insight. I'd love to fish with him sometime myself. Good job!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Great Job,

Cobes are a blast on a fly rod. I couldn't tell what kind of fly you were using- looked kinda like some kind of a clouser. Next time you see those little puppy dogs behind your boat, throw about a 1-1 1/2" popper to it, and purposely take it away from him the first time he moves on it. Then throw it right on top of his head with a big splash, and hang on. If I saw a cobia behind my boat I feel I have a better chance of catching it with a popper on a fly rod than anything else- live bait included. They just can't resist it.

THE JAMMER


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice!


----------

